# THE INVASION



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The Invasion is my blockbuster SF book.



> It started during a winter storm on the North Eastern Seaboard which brought with it a strange green rain. Where it fell, everything withered, died, and was consumed. The residents of remote outposts in Maritime Canada escaped the worst of the early damage, but that was a blessing in disguise, for they were left to watch as first North America, then the world, was subsumed in the creeping green carpet of terror. And that was just the beginning. New life forms began to arise from the ooze, simple organisms at first, but multiplying with ever increasing complexity. The few human survivors are faced with a full-scale invasion... and only radical measures will guarantee the survival of the human race


Alien beasties, mass destruction, plucky survivors and last-minute rescues. This book should be read in black and white.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again Willie. . . . .and. . . .our usual reminder. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Willie

Looks like another great one!

Hope you sell lots of books!!

I love the cover of this one too. All your covers are outstanding!

Nancy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Willie
> 
> Looks like another great one!
> 
> ...


Thanks Nancy... I have my publisher to thank for the covers... he also does freelance cover design and has been doing a lot of Kindle covers recently


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Thanks Nancy... I have my publisher to thank for the covers... he also does freelance cover design and has been doing a lot of Kindle covers recently


Well, I can certainly see why.

Best of luck with this.

Nancy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had a nibble from a producer who might be interested in the film rights of the Invasion... keep everything crossed for me...


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations! How exciting that must be.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice. I'm still waiting for Hollywood to realize they want me.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Very nice. I'm still waiting for Hollywood to realize they want me.


Well, it's not Hollywood that's got in touch, and I won't be buying the Ferrari just yet... and nothing may come of it. But just having somebody ask to see a pitch is exciting in itself.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

meikle rocks! And invades..


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

There are 8,057 science fiction books available on the Kindle. The Invasion is currently ranked #50. This makes me happy.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

It's in the Occult section due to some Lovecraftian and paranormal touches in it... but I'll take that ranking.

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
> #6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> 
> It's in the Occult section due to some Lovecraftian and paranormal touches in it... but I'll take that ranking.
> ...


Congrats! I plan on buying this one, too.

Joel


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Congrats! I plan on buying this one, too.
> 
> Joel


Thanks Joel.

And it's hit its best numbers so far

#877 in Kindle Store
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

And doing even better than last week

#803 Paid in Kindle Store
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#7 in	Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations, Willie. It is a brave new world indeed.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> Congratulations, Willie. It is a brave new world indeed.


Good to see you here Harry.

Yep. The Invasion is doing much better than I could have imagined. Not bad for an old fart.

Now all I've got to do is get a film company to take note, give me a million bucks, and I'll retire happy


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Ha! Posted this elsewhere...

"So I had this problem -- work or starve. So I thought I'd combine the two and decided to become a writer." 
— Robert Bloch


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> Ha! Posted this elsewhere...
> 
> "So I had this problem -- work or starve. So I thought I'd combine the two and decided to become a writer."
> - Robert Bloch


Ha! indeed. I'm stealing that...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

OK...I'm officially stoked.

New high right now for The Invasion.

It's #19 in the Amazon horror chart (for all formats, not just the Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/49

Other numbers are all new highs as well

#422 Paid in Kindle Store
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

It's beer time!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Still hanging around in the top 1000, and over 100 copies sold this past week.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty damned happy with this wee book's performance.

It's now in its 3rd week in the top 500, and is in the top 10 Science Fiction books on the Kindle. It's selling more than a hundred a week just on Amazon.com.

That, and the fact that it's now doing nearly as well in the UK, makes it a very good week for The Invasion 

And Amazon have today lowered the price. so it's just $1.79 if you haven't got it already


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

And thanks, I think partly to readers here, The Invasion has hit new highs in many categories today

#179 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#4 in Kindle Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#8 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

Thanks to everyone who has bought it.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

It has come down off last weeks highs, but it's still top 20 in Kindle Science Fiction and Kindle Horror.

And sales in the UK have really picked up as well to compensate for the slight fall back from peak on Amazon.com.

That, plus it's also doing well on Smashwords, continues to make me a happy chappy.

Plus my publisher wants to do a print edition sooner rather than later, so good news all round.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HS4V8O?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20.com

Invasions, and the resulting carnage, have always loomed big in my favorites of the genre, through War of the Worlds, Earth vs Flying Saucers, the original V series and even the spectacular failure of Independence Day. Neil Jackson asked me if I was interested in writing a four-part serial, and laid out a basic timeline. I ran with it, and soon discovered that I had a story to tell.

Most Invasion movies concentrate on the doings in big cities, and with the involvement of the full force of the military. I wanted to focus more on what it would mean for the people. Living as I am in Canada, in a remote Eastern corner, I was able to draw on local knowledge and home in on people already used to surviving in extreme conditions. I just upped the ante.

An interest in conspiracy theories and post-apocalypse survivalists also gave me one of the main characters, and the early parts of the story are a news report from the bunker where he has retreated to ride out whatever is coming. So come with me, to a winter storm in the Maritimes, where a strange green snow is starting to fall.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Still hanging in there

#346 in Kindle store
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in	Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult

It's those two #10s that I like a lot... top ten in both Kindle Science Fiction and Horror is something that's going to keep me warm through the coming winter.

And also doing well in the ALL books sections

#2 in	Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

Let's repeat that... it's #15 in the charts for ALL horror books on Amazon. Most of Stephen King and Dean Koontz's works are being outsold by my wee ebook.

Blimey!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE INVASION is still going well... still in the top #700, and over 2000 sold in the past 6 weeks. 

Amazon currently has it discounted at $1.79 so here's to a continued run for this wee alien invasion story.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE INVASION is the book that just won't die... back up the rankings again, and a couple of #1 spots.

#455 Paid in Kindle Store
#1 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#14 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Still hanging in there

#1 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#17 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE INVASION will be the cheap offering of the day tomorrow at DailyCheapReads.com so look out for it.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm running a wee monthly competition over at my Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle

It is for fans of the FB page only, but you can join just by "liking" the page.

To enter all you have to do is leave a comment on my wall at the above page. Anything goes except spam. At the end of every month I'll draw a winner from the names of everyone who has commented that month and they'll get a free ebook.

This month's book is THE INVASION


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

After a slow week last week, we're off and running with a bang today. 

THE INVASION is back at 

#2 in    Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#2 in    Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

And has just knocked DRACULAS down a spot to #3


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

From the latest 5 star review of THE INVASION on Amazon



> The author isn't as well known as say, Stephen King. But this book was a whole lot better than the previous two King books I have read.


Excuse me while I bask.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Another 5 star review today


> I loved this book and finished it as fast as I could (in one sitting). Captivating and scary at the same time. 10 out of 10!


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Was our planet the first your beasties invaded? It just seemed to me that they were well versed in the art of conquering other alien species.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

velicion said:


> Was our planet the first your beasties invaded? It just seemed to me that they were well versed in the art of conquering other alien species.


Funny you should say that... I'm currently at work on a sequel, which will have a back story explaining more of the origins of the alien -- long ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

You have a sale already there Willie.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Just finished reading The Invasion and it's a great read.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Just finished reading The Invasion and it's a great read.


Thanks Stuart -- makes up for the Amazon UK review I got yesterday -- the person's one and only review on Amazon, and she gave me one star, calling it "the worst book she'd ever read."


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I thought it was a very good book. Just about to put a review up now.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Well that's not fair! How come you received a one star review? I haven't had one of those yet (Sniff) I guess it's cos you is a mega star kindler and I is just another quirky upstart whose sales equal my shoe size.

Methinks it's time to get off here and start writing. I may go play in the snow first, it's green round here for some reason.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Finally got my Kindle.  The Invasion was one of my first downloads.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Glen Krisch said:


> Finally got my Kindle. The Invasion was one of my first downloads. Looking forward to it!


Good man... come back and let me know.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

New shiny 5 star review on Amazon, the 12th for the book so far



> What a fun book! I thought that there was not any new ways to treat the invasion of the world or the end of the world and I have been proven wrong.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Coming soon in print!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The tête-bêche format returns

One of my earlest forays on my own into a second-hand bookstore, sometime around 1968 I guess, resulted in me finding an ACE double, a book you read both ways up, one short novel each way. The 1st one I got had John Brunner one way and Samuel Delaney the other -- my first introduction to two writers who are still among my favorites. Over my teenage years the ACE double series introduced me to many other writers, people like Jack Vance, H Beam Piper, Fritz Lieber and a youngster who went by Dean R Koontz. I have a lot of reading to thank them for.

That's one of the reasons it gives me great delight to see two of my novels appear in the same format. Generation Next Publications have announced the launch of a new print imprint, FLIPIT.

FLIPIT books will each contain two novels printed in the Flip Book format made popular in those ACE DOUBLES of yesteryear. Each book will be printed upside down in relationship to each other. Finish one book and FLIPIT over to read the other.

The first FLIPIT book will contain the novels The Invasion and The Valley by William Meikle. Both novels are digital best-sellers and have graced the top 2 on the best-sellers list in their respective categories on Amazon.

Contact Stephen James Price at [email protected] for more information.

Copy of the full press release here: http://www.williammeikle.com/GNP%20FLIPIT%20PR.pdf

"If the Holy Bible was printed as an Ace Double", an editor once remarked, "it would be cut down to two 20,000-word halves with the Old Testament retitled as 'Master of Chaos' and the New Testament as 'The Thing With Three Souls.'" - Charles McGrath, New York Times, May 6, 2007


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

New cover


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a great idea, sure to become collectable. I've read The Invasion, fantastic book and I've already purchased The Valley. It's a great double bill.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The first print proof arrived at the publisher's today - he's as excited as I am.

It's almost time to FLIPIT. The Invasion / ʎǝllɐΛ ǝɥ┴ and The Valley / uoısɐʌuI ǝɥ┴ coming soon


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I can see these becoming collectors items.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I can see these becoming collectors items.


Here's hoping 

I still have some of the ACE doubles on the shelves at home


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've just sold a story TWITTERSPACE to NATURE magazine. It is in effect a short prologue to THE INVASION, a slightly different and more humorous riff on the start of the book.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

The Invasion is brilliant in any form.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

The Invasion was a great book. I enjoyed it a lot. It definitely did bring back that classic sf world-in-peril feeling, and yet felt perfectly up to date.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it Tara -- it's great when someone "gets" what you're trying to do


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

And it's here in print - W00t!

It's here!

Two shorts novels, 384 pages.

One of my earlest forays on my own into a second-hand bookstore, sometime around 1968 I guess, resulted in me finding an ACE double, a book you read both ways up, one short novel each way. The 1st one I got had John Brunner one way and Samuel Delaney the other -- my first introduction to two writers who are still among my favorites. Over my teenage years the ACE double series introduced me to many other writers, people like Jack Vance, H Beam Piper, Fritz Lieber and a youngster who went by Dean R Koontz. I have a lot of reading to thank them for.

That's one of the reasons it gives me great delight to see two of my novels appear in the same format.

THE INVASION / THE VALLEY - two pulp adventure novels, one Sci-Fi, one Lost World, both Amazon Bestsellers in their Kindle format.

THE INVASION reached #2 in the Sci-Fi chart, #4 in Horror and #1 in Occult and THE VALLEY hit #1 in Historical Fantasy.

See the cover(s) here:

Invasion up front









The Valley up front









And buy it here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0983279217

Paperback: 384 pages
Publisher: Generation Next Publications
ISBN-10: 0983279217
ISBN-13: 978-0983279211
Product Dimensions: 8.5 x 5.5 x 0.8 inches


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a bargain.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> That's a bargain.


It is today 

25% off The Invasion / ʎǝllɐΛ ǝɥ┴ and The Valley / uoısɐʌuI ǝɥ┴ paperback at Amazon.com today - $11.96

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0983279217


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE INVASION has made the British Fantasy Society longlist of nominations for a BFS award FOR 2011. 

My 1st time on this list for a novel. Well chuffed.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Review: "If you're on the fence with this one, then climb down and give it a shot. The Invasion is great 50's B-Movie fun and comes highly recommended." --Horror World


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Regions Press have a sale on today. You can get 30% off THE INVASION / THE VALLEY paperback there by using the code DRPTAXBREAK at checkout.

http://www.darkregions.com/william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

There's 50% off The Invasion / ʎǝllɐΛ ǝɥ┴ paperback at Dark Region this weekend. It's only $8.50

http://www.darkregions.com/books/the-invasion-the-valley-by-william-meikle-dark-regions-double


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

If you see green snow this Friday, run. My winter apocalypse novel isn't Mayan. They're here... and they're not friendly. http://www.williammeikle.com/aboutinvasion.html


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The Invasion sold its fifteen thousandth copy sometime this past week.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The Invasion is now officially my best ever seller.... well over 15000 copies sold. Huzzah!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The partial sequel to THE INVASION should be along in 2014. I've sold it (Provisional title THE PLASM) to Dark Regions Press for publ;ication in hardcover, paperback and ebook.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE INVASION crept in at #96 in Science Fiction > Alien Invasion

A far cry from the days when it was #2 in Science Fiction, but it's a new version of the book with a new publisher, slowly making it's way back up the ranks so I have to take what crumbs I can get...

New edition is here --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D8MV6GE/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Now available in a shiny Spanish language edition


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

5 years on, THE INVASION continues to sell for me -- not anywhere its early amounts where it was right at the top of both the scifi and horror rankings, but it's been a proper little earner over the years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, William!

Betsy


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Now also in Audible version...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The Flipit paperback edition of this mentioned upstream is going out of print, but there will be a new shiny paperback of THE INVASION along in its place from Dark Regions press in the summer.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

A 1 * review for THE INVASION. I think the answer to his first question is Yes, and Yes,



> Ok maybe I'm shallow or perhaps a xenophobe but everyone knows that Canadians would never survive an invasion by hostile extraterrestrials. They are way too nice and do not have nearly enough firearms. Therefore this novel is just not believable.


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

Sounds very interesting -- "creeping green carpet of terror" reminded me of Ward Moore's 1947 novel _Greener than You Think_, where the world is taken over by .... mutant Bermuda grass!

Best of luck!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

My top seller THE INVASION, over 20K copies sold, is currently only $2.14 on @amazon for #kindle http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-William-Meikle-ebook/dp/B00D8MV6GE


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The little book that could is still going strong...

Signed a contract for a new print paperback edition with Dark Regions Press.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Signed a contract with BLITZ VERLAG for a German language print and ebook edition of THE INVASION


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

In a previous incarnation, THE INVASION was a top seller. Back in the heady days of 2009 it hit the Amazon top 100, was #2 in sci-fi and #3 in horror for a while, and sold over 20,000 copies.

My then publisher sadly died, and the book has since had a checkered history, but now we're back, new publisher, new cover, and starting from scratch in the rankings ( although I did get my reviews ported over)

So here it is, shiny and new again.



_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann>_


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I talk about THE INVASION, and my love for pulp fiction at a new interview on THE HORRIFIC NETWORK PODCAST
https://horrificnetwork.podbean.com/e/thp-135-william-meikle/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The SCI-FI AND FANTASY REVIEWER reads THE INVASION for #meiklemarch on Twitter

https://scifiandfantasyreviewer.wordpress.com/2018/03/04/the-invasion-william-meikle-review/

"This is an incredibly enjoyable novel to read, with interesting characters, great action scenes (particularly one set late in the story on-board a surviving aircraft carrier) and some fascinating detail added to the alien foe that made me want to read it again and again."


----------

